# Saltwater Gulp Baits



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I have not seen any discussion of the "Gulp" baits available for pier and surf fishing. There are a large variety of them such as shrimp, squid, mullet, eel, sandfleas, crab, bloodworms, pogy, and sandworms. I have attached a link. Has anyone had any success using these? http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...Id=10051&langId=-1&searchTerm=gulp+salt+water :fishing:


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I caught a ribbonfish on a 4" swimming mullet.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

I have caught alot of Flounder and a few other things on a 3 Inch smelt Minnow in calmer water such as lakes in Pirate Land Campground and some brakish Inlets fish them on a 1/8 oz head works good for me


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Make sure it's saltwater Gulp. Also the spray bottle isn't the same as the liquid in the package or the tub. I spoke to Berkley about this. I like the 3" Curley tail swim mullet in white. Caught several flounder. Gulp catch fish.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

4 inch swimming mullet +spro bucktail=flounder killer.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I like the gulp 4 inch swimming mullet on a carolina rig with a florcarbon leader and a circle hook. Great for flounder.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey, guys, I may be able to give you an update when I come for vacation.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a firm believer in Gulp Baits. Have been very successful using them


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> 4 inch swimming mullet +spro bucktail=flounder killer.


If I can't use live finger mullet on a Carolina rig my number two is the 4" swimming mullet on my own 1/2 oz bucktail jig or number three my own 1/2 oz bucktail (white/chartreuse) with my own teasers 24" up from the bucktail.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Use the 4" shrimp Gulps almost exclusively on the flats. Have caught tons of trout and reds on them. We get the by-catches of blues, ladyfish, puffers, sharks, pompano, flounder, sail cats, toads and a cobia or two. If it swims down there, you can catch it on a Gulp! We either use em on a bare jig head or under a popping cork, but I have not had any luck with these products off the pier or in the surf


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

The Skink said:


> I am a firm believer in Gulp Baits. Have been very successful using them


Which are your favorites and how do you fish them? Surf or pier or both. It's like the fresh water lures. There are so many different baits and colors, a little knowledge of those who use them would be valuable to all readers of this forum. I mean when you can't catch the live mullet in the surf, is the gulp mullet a good substitute? I would imagine you could use damaged baits as cut baits. Is that correct? I know you can recharge the attractant by putting the bait back in the jar or package?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

They work. Being a vacation mode and wanting to simply catch something casting a lure, go ahead and get the shrimp and mullet. 
I find them messy, easily torn, and expensive. 
I do prefer live bait.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Bait shop?*



bluefish1928 said:


> They work. Being a vacation mode and wanting to simply catch something casting a lure, go ahead and get the shrimp and mullet.
> I find them messy, easily torn, and expensive.
> I do prefer live bait.


Is there a bait shop in central Myrtle Beach without going north or south?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> Which are your favorites and how do you fish them? Surf or pier or both. It's like the fresh water lures. There are so many different baits and colors, a little knowledge of those who use them would be valuable to all readers of this forum. I mean when you can't catch the live mullet in the surf, is the gulp mullet a good substitute? I would imagine you could use damaged baits as cut baits. Is that correct? I know you can recharge the attractant by putting the bait back in the jar or package?


I use 1/2oz - 1 1/2oz white bucktail with white 4 in tails or a new penny colored shrimp


----------

